# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Нужна помощь!

## kspasha

Здравствуйте!
Есть такая проблема у моего сайта: Ему уже больше года, где-то 40 страниц, посещаемость до 30 в сутки, полностью проиндексирован Google, в Яши тока главная страница! В чем такая проблема? Подскажите пожалуйста! Я его когда создал, вначале было около 10 страниц, а потом я его зыбыл где-то на полгода. Теперь развиваю, а толку че-то ноль(((
Как мне быть?

----------

